# Only in South Mississippi



## mississippi mud (Mar 11, 2008)

Christy and I went to the doctor for our weekly checkup on baby Emma and the doc tells us he's going out of town next week so we'll have the baby tomorrow. I think he needs a little extra spending cash for his vacation.




anyway we go to the hospital at 12 pm tonight for what is hopefully a smooth deliverytomorrow


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2008)

Good Luck!!!! It will be a very happy moment.


Hope everything comes out OK.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck Paul. This is a very exciting time!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2008)

Heres to you 2 Mudders!


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 11, 2008)

Only one can be the mudder! The other has to be the fodder!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## geocorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Not with today's science. Didn't you see the article about how they can use a woman's bone marrow to fertilize an egg? Problem is all of the offspring are women. The male of the human species is doomed!


Good luck tonight. It will be something you always remember.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess we can thank Adam's rib for that!!


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 12, 2008)

We were doomed the moment we saw that sweet pretty thing over there.


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2008)

We do hope this amazing experience goes smoothly and wish you all the best.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2008)

We will all see you soon. Here's to a speedy, smooth delivery and recovery. The rewards of having a child are profound. Just don't expect a full night's sleep for a while after you bring the bundle of joy home.


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 14, 2008)

WHAT A SWEET BABY GIRL!!!! 6lb 4 oz 20 inches long and the most beautiful face my heart has ever laid eyes on. Emma cried for a minute while they cleaned her up then she opened her eyes vary wide for an hour. She is just so alert and has lot more motor skills then I ever would have imagined. She already lifts her head up and will actually turn to look at sounds. Everyone was blown away. During the day she sleeps good and is an alert quiet baby but after 6:00pm she becomes a real baby .The cry is not so bad on the ears but rips a hole in your heart a truck could drive though. Every things going great so far. They started inducing labor at 6:00 am,Emma was born at noon,Christy walked down the hall to peak at the new baby at 2:00 thatafter noon and the new fam headed home on the 13th . What along 2days but we areblessed with this new addition.


singed
ONE PROUDDADDY


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Proud Daddy! Congrats! That is a real miracle! 


Have to say though that Appleman is misleading you. He is being too easy. You are NEVER going to get a full night sleep again! By the time little Emma is sleeping through the night, you and your wife will be trained to sleep in fits and starts. On this topic I'm the Masta. 37 years since my last full night's sleep andcounting....


BTW It is worth it.*Edited by: Jack on Rainy *


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 14, 2008)

Emma 1 minute old.














dads first DIRTY DIPPER!!!!!












Emma's 1ST ride home


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulation's Mud and Mrs. Mud!





You have just experienced one of the most emotional and happiest experiences of your life. Emma is why God brought you two together..........

Wonder what else he has in store for the two of you.......??


----------



## geocorn (Mar 14, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!




May you enjoy your child as much as I have mine. They are truly a blessing.


----------



## Tomy (Mar 14, 2008)

congratulations on the new baby girl Emma. I had no trouble sleeping through the 2AM feedings &amp; diaper changes, but the 4AM duty was mine, and to spend those early morning hours with my babies were priceless. Tomy


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations! 




Beautiful baby! By the way, I didn't say how long of a while it would be before you get to sleep through the night!





http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZNxdm824MSUS&amp;utm_id=7924*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## PigPen (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, Wait until she sees all of the interesting toys used to make wine.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 14, 2008)

*Much happiness to you and your wife! I thought this called for some cake, so everyone line up, admire the beautiful baby and have some cake!












There's a lot of us out here remembering what that felt like, that first baby... Never knew that emotions could run so strong...





*


----------



## swillologist (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrat Mr &amp; Mrs mud. She is a cutie. Enjoy her. I still enjoyour's and the have little ones of their own.


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I did real good through most of the labor at one point Christy looked at me and said "ARE YOU OK ?" and closer to the end she said "BabyI think I'm the only one thats suppose to be pushing". She did such a wonderful job during the 1 hour hard labor. I have a new respect for her and will think twice from now on before smarting off!! 

Emma will probably get in trouble for making wine in grade school, might be a good science project. 




I have to go tend to my (sweet sweet)now!


----------



## PigPen (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember the feeling like it was yesterday, mine our know 9 and 6. My wife and kids are the best thing that has ever happened in my life. Enjoy every moment. AND MOST OF ALL BACK UP THE DIGITAL PHOTOS!!!


----------



## rem1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations to the both of you. As the father of 3 girls all i can say is you are blessed &amp; start saving for the college fund.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 14, 2008)

Now the joys keep coming! My score, 3 boys, 3 grandsons, 1 greatgrandson. Girls 0!! Still hoping tho. (great grand daughters!) Way to go Mud. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bert (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats Mr. &amp; Mrs. Mud....A day you will aways remember...


----------



## Waldo (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations.....They are truly a blessing


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 15, 2008)

congrats mud


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone warned me about volcano's and oxidation but not one word on how to adapt to a new born/infant. I figured it would take some time for her to get use to her new surroundings but I would have to say its the other way around. We love her even from10 PM to 5AM



when she becomes a real baby but don't worrySHE gets great sleep when we are awake.






















She's growing like a weed.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha!! You though SHE was going to adapt to HER new world?!



Guess the joke's on you! All parents are out here ROFLMAO! 
She is quite beautiful and I'm sure she enjoys her sleep times. Are you using one of those baby carriers that hold her right up to your body?


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 19, 2008)

No PWP we both use two sore muscles in our backs and an ache elbow to hold her. 
She's didn't like the sling or the pouch or a number of other have to have baby stuff $$$$$




We are going to have to get something its impossibleto rack wine while holding her. 
She does like whirlpool tubs with bubbles and some weird gypsy belly dancing music on xm radio (not at the same time). Hey, what ever calms her down.
She actually has real tears



talk about breakher dads heart.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 19, 2008)

Does she sleep well with the sound of airlocks bubbling? Try carrying her in a carboy hauler! 
<div align="center">


----------



## mississippi mud (Apr 19, 2008)




----------

